# Ever wonder why?



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

Ever Wonder...​


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Why.... bad things sometimes happen to such good people?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

where your post goes when it disappears,lol...


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

People can be hateful and rude and not even think twice about it!!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why...no matter how good and complete my grocery list is  I always forget something?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why...life has to throw us curve balls,just when we think we have a grand slam...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Why sometimes.. you're the windshield and sometimes your the bug?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why, we have to eat our spinach as kids?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

and why we want to eat it as a grown up?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

Good people die from Cancer, suffering, horribly and other diseases and accidents, when there are murders and rapist sitting there waiting to do it again?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Good people die from Cancer, suffering, horribly and other diseases and accidents, when there are murders and rapist sitting there waiting to do it again?




YES!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

and why time drags when your a kid and whizzs when your all grown up?


----------



## corazon (Mar 1, 2006)

Why you make a big meal and when it's finally ready, you're just not hungry anymore?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Why nobody can invent a better mouse trap?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why,there is so many channels on t.v. and nothing to watch?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why, your voice sounds so funny when you hear it on a tape recorder?


----------



## corazon (Mar 1, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> why,there is so many channels on t.v. and nothing to watch?


Ain't that the truth?!  Glad I don't have tv. 

Why the cops don't use their turning signals?  Shouldn't they be our good drving role models?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

Why the week days seem to be sooooooooooo long and the weekend days fly by?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why we own dogs... but cats own us?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

how... telemarketers know when your fixing to eat dinner?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why you always notice you're out of gas right after you pass the last gas station on the way home?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why...when your in a hurry the red light stays red longer??? and you catch everyone(redlight)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

but..if you're on the way to the dentist... you hit every green light?


----------



## The Z (Mar 1, 2006)

why... the person in front of you in the grocery checkout waits until everything is scanned before they start looking in their purse for their checkbook/coupons/pennies.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Why when you were little you tried to stay up as late as you could and now as an adult you try to make it to bed ASAP every night?


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> why... the person in front of you in the grocery checkout waits until everything is scanned before they start looking in their purse for their checkbook/coupons/pennies.


 I seem to often be behind the folks who are all but done their transaction when they recalle that they forgot eggs, oranges, etc and run back to get (at the back opposite corner of the store)...But unless I'm in a mad rush I'm not usually one to be phased by check out lines


----------



## The Z (Mar 1, 2006)

They always seem to have something that doesn't scan right or something... I try to select the line that has the greatest liklihood of expedience, but then get tripped up either by the slowness of the customer or some technical difficulty.

(maybe I'm always in a mad rush - I like to browse and shop in the market, but when I'm ready to check out I'm ready to check out)


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why...every thing goes on sale when your out of money???


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

why all those Murphy's Laws are so frighteningly true?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why Murphy didn't shoot himself if his life were so sad?


----------



## wasabi (Mar 1, 2006)

You sit at the puter all day when there are a million things that need to done?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> You sit at the puter all day when there are a million things that need to done?




YES!!!!  I keep saying "ok... I have to go... and then I post a million more posts!  You people are too cool to leave"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ever wonder why DiscussCooking.com is so addictive?


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> why all those Murphy's Laws are so frighteningly true?


 That is so true, it's scarey! 


Why in Disney cartoons Mickey has a dog for a best friend (Goofy) and a dog as a pet (Pluto)....How did some of the dogs get human characterists and some remained as animals?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

why some people think life is dull and boring, when there's so much to do and see and BE?


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Why the grass tends to seem greener on the other side?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why... when you wear white you always get something on it (like dirt,food,ect...) ?


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> why... when you wear white you always get something on it (like dirt,food,ect...) ?


 Do you know that I wrote a creative writing paper on that topic in grade school and got an A...Too bad I've long since lost any copies I might have had, it was cute 


Why when you want to buy something second-hand everything is listed for an arm and a leg, but when you want to sell an item you can almost never get your asking price and end up taking much less than you hoped for?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

why there are mosiquatio's (sp) what good are they?


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Why dryers eat socks???  (I can't image that they're all that yummy )


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2006)

The worst driver's are allowed to have a license ?


----------



## wasabi (Mar 1, 2006)

When you wash your car......it rains?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2006)

why-you love what's bad for you and hate what's good?


kadesma


----------



## mish (Mar 1, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why does the sun lighten our hair, but darken our skin?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why can't women put on mascara with their mouth closed?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why don't you ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is "abbreviated" such a long word?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is a boxing ring square?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it called lipstick if you can still move your lips?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it considered necessary to nail down the lid of a coffin?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice"?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it that rain drops but snow falls?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it that to stop Windows 95 or 98, you have to click on "Start"?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is it that when you're driving and looking for an address, you turn down the volume on the radio?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavour, and dishwashing liquid is made with real lemons?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is the third hand on the watch called a second hand?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why is the word dictionary in the dictionary?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why isn't there a special name for the tops of your feet?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]You know that little indestructible black box that is used on planes? Why can't they make the whole plane out of the same substance?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why do you need a driver's license to buy booze when you can't drink and drive?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why isn't there mouse-flavoured cat food?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Why did kamakazi pilots wear crash helmets?[/FONT]

And last, but not least:

WHY _DID_ THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?!?


----------



## wasabi (Mar 1, 2006)

> WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?!?



Because the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## mish (Mar 1, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Because the grass is always greener on the other side.


 
Good One, Wasabi!

http://www.univox.com/writer/chicken.html

I like Colonel Sanders' reply too:

Colonel Harlan Sanders - It wasn't one of our chickens. They don't have to, because now KFC delivers!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 1, 2006)

*I want to be Bill*

Bill Gates 	We own the road. We own the chicken. It's none of your **** business.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

Why the parents you like at the school don't happen to be the ones your kids really want a play date with their kids? Boy I do!


----------



## RMS (Mar 2, 2006)

Why I am always missing one ingredient for a recipe?


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2006)

no matter which end you try first the garbage bag won't open ?

no matter what color bubble bath you choose the bubbles are always white ?

you drive in a parkway and park in a driveway ?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

why, children are so honest and accepting?

kadesma


----------



## Raven (Mar 3, 2006)

RMS said:
			
		

> Why I am always missing one ingredient for a recipe?



RMS, are you saying your one ingredient short of a recipe? 
Sorry, I just couldn't resist.

Why is it you never see a blue car on the road until you buy one?

~ Raven ~


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 3, 2006)

why.. you always get caught up in traffic when your in a hurry????


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 3, 2006)

Why when you've got plenty of time to spare the bus is on time or even early, but when you have to be some where urgently it's always late!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 4, 2006)

why... dogs howl at the moon?


----------



## cara (Mar 4, 2006)

why do I wake up so early if I could sleep until lunchtime?
And why do I never wake up that early during the week when it is time to get up??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 4, 2006)

Why do good people always finish last?


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2006)

why does my son always wake up when I lay him down before 11pm?


----------

